

ChartMogul Launched: Analytics for Stripe, Briantree, Recurly and Charify - nickfzx
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/12/launched/

======
elvis635
Thank you for having a $1 plan, I always wanted to try out Baremetrics to have
a better understanding of my [few] subscriptions but I couldn't afford their
price - I know, $29 is not much, but bootstrapping the company and paying
various other services I need it sums up.

You surely got me as a customer, and I'm looking forward to have more than 100
customers and upgrade to the bigger plan!

~~~
nickfzx
YEAH!

------
djtidau
Looks great, this is an area I have always thought surprisingly lacking by the
payment providers themselves. I'll definitely be giving it a try when I get a
chance.

It might be worth providing a bit more of a breakdown of your product
(especially screenshots) as I found your sell sheet a little brief, just a
little constructive feedback.

~~~
nickfzx
Thanks.

Yes good feedback, we didn't finish our product page yet. But didn't want to
wait for it to launch.

You can see some screenshots in this blog post:
[https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/12/first-look-the-future-
of...](https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/12/first-look-the-future-of-
subscription-analytics/)

You can create a free trial with no credit card and try out the product for 2
weeks with no commitment also.

------
jaredtking
Congrats on launching! Will definitely be checking this out for Stripe
analytics. I would love to see one of these analytics tools keep track of
trial conversion rates. Does ChartMogul do something along these lines?

Minor nitpick: on the company page a team member is listed as a 'Frontent
Engineer'. Typo?

~~~
nickfzx
Thanks for spotting the typo - fixed! :)

We don't track trials just yet, but we'll be adding this functionality in the
near future.

